# Stack on deere 212



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello, I was looking into putting a stack on my 212, my concern was losing power? Also if anybody would know the size piping I would need that would be great to, thanks !


----------



## zpartin65 (Jan 22, 2014)

Putting a stack on a tractor makes it look awsome but the thing you lose is backpressure on the engine strait piping it. It could in the long run do wear on your valves but i put one on my john deere and it looks great. You could buy or make an adapter to go to a bigger exhaust pipe size.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

So should I put a muffler after the elbow then a pipe ?


----------



## zpartin65 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thats what i would do, i bought a tractor muffler from tractor supply with a raincap on top and put that on my tractor.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I no longer own this 112, but the muffler was from a Cub Farmall, TSC used to carry them. Personally, I wouldn't have a GT with a straight pipe, but that's just my opinion! ~~ grnspot


----------



## tractorman31 (Jan 26, 2014)

I dont care that much about power unless im pulling vut stackes do look awesome


----------



## 65johndeere110 (Feb 14, 2014)

I got a stack and elbow for my 110 from hapco parts and its great 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tractor Forum


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

Stay away from brush and low hanging limbs!


----------

